# [SOLVED] Windows PE error, using Windows 8 ADK



## JMT21

Windows PE error, using Windows 8 ADK
I am trying to build a PE iso, ran into this problem. ADK (Windows Assessment and Deployment Kit) is the equivalent of WAIK for Windows 7.

*Running:*
Windows 8 Professional x64
Windows Assessment and Deployment Kit (ADK) for Windows® 8

*Command Prompt Output:*


Code:


C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\8.0\Assessment and Deployment Kit\Windows Preinstallation Environment>copype
Creates working directories for WinPE image customization and media creation.

copype { amd64 | x86 | arm } <workingDirectory>

amd64 Copies amd64 boot files and WIM to <workingDirectory>\media.
x86 Copies x86 boot files and WIM to <workingDirectory>\media.
arm Copies arm boot files and WIM to <workingDirectory>\media.
Note: ARM content may not be present in this ADK.
workingDirectory  Creates the working directory at the specified location.

Example: copype amd64 C:\WinPE_amd64

*When running command:* copype amd64 S:\WindowsPE *I receive:*

ERROR: The following processor architecture was not found: amd64.


----------



## JMT21

*Re: Windows PE error, using Windows 8 ADK*

Bump ity bump bump.


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows PE error, using Windows 8 ADK*

I dont know the PE that well but.

This looks like it relates

Windows PE error, using Windows 8 ADK


----------

